# Back sweeten



## harleydmn (Jan 20, 2012)

I made a batch of skeeter pee following Lon recipe but added 6 lb of frozen strawberries to the primary. It is in the secondary now and tastes pretty dang good. What should I use to back sweeten this? I saw someone used a Strawberry Daiquiri mix, this sounds good but would it clear?


----------



## Sammyk (Jan 20, 2012)

I believe it was my post. 

When racking use cheese cloth - most were turned off by the fruit bits. It did clear good except the fruit bits. I did add this after secondary fermentation and before bottling. I bottle in 1 gallon carboys. Then put some in 12 oz bottle with a cap/cork to give away. We don't mind pouring from a gallon or 1/2 gallon carboy from the fridge. Just saves me time. We give our daughter the 1 gallon carboy which she returns.

The favorite was an f-pak made with 4 berries (frozen) from Wally world. This was strawberry, blueberry, red raspberry and blackberry. I used 12 pounds of frozen fruit (for the entire SP batch) and simmered it down and added to the entire batch of SP. I did not add the last 6 cups of sugar per the recipe but added simple syrup to back sweeten (the frozen berries have no sugar)

On another note for holidays I make a killer pie using those same berries. Everyone raves about the pie. And I actually got the idea for the SP from the pie idea.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2012)

If you just want to backsweeten then make simple syrup. It's 2 parts sugar to 1 part water. heat water add sugar whisk over heat till clear. Done. Slowly add till you get the sweetness you are looking for. Then take a reading so next time you know how much to add to get the same taste.


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 20, 2012)

If I wanted to make an f pack with strawberries, how would I do that?


----------



## Tom (Jan 20, 2012)

F-PAC	

How to make a F-PAC = Flavor Pac


Add 20-30% of #’s of fruit what was used in the primary (if you used 30# in recipe then you will need 6-9# more for the f-pac) in a large frying pan or pot. Simmer to extract all "flavor" and reduce the water from the fruit. Strain thru a kitchen strainer and add AFTER you rack and after the wine is DRY ( .990) You MUST have added k-meta and Sorbate before adding the f-pac. Once adding the f-pac you can add clearing agent. You will have to rack at least 2+ more times. Then back sweeten to YOUR taste using simple syrup.

Tom

Home of the
MOON RIVER BREWERY
and
DELANCO VINEYARDS


----------



## harleydmn (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks Tom


----------



## hobbyiswine (Jan 20, 2012)

I back sweetened half of my pee in a 3g carboy with simple syrup. The SP website doesn't say anything about adding more sorbate after adding the syrup.does more sorbate need to be added before bottling?


----------



## Tom (Jan 21, 2012)

you only need to add it once. Make sure you added enough


----------

